# Funny stories about code enforcement



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

I like to leave a couple easy violations. Most inspectors feel they have to find something wrong, so If I give them a couple bones,they don't find something ridiculous.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Jay hole said:


> I like to leave a couple easy violations. Most inspectors feel they have to find something wrong, so If I give them a couple bones,they don't find something ridiculous.


Well....again. If they can't show me the code that I'm violating, then they can fk off...so "having to find something" doesn't really come into play.

If there's a violation, then fine...I missed it, and I expect to have to fix it. If there's something that "they would prefer to see instead of the way you did it".....well....tough sheeot.


----------



## Epic0428 (Jul 14, 2012)

I picked up the management duties in a neighborhood where my predecessor started off by getting in a screaming match with the inspector for not passing the final inspection on the model home.

I routinely got called out for things like the port-a-john not being close enough to the house, cover plate screws missing and so on. My favorite was when he called out a hole in the bottom of a coach light that needed sealed. Um, its called a weep hole dumb***.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

My son and I were brand new to Cali, and earthquake applications/eng in general, as we are from Colorado.

We pulled a very poor inspector, who had his own ideas about things, (and what was worse, we could not discuss ask legit questions/concerns).

Strange, but he was an exception in the department, the AHJ, the eng, and thge one other inspector we pulled one day were terrific/knowledgeable/cooperative/helpfull.

On one corner of our 1800 foot addition, we ran into a framing issue/conflict between the framing/anchor bolt/3x3 washer. The BI states we have to have the J bolt 9" back from the end of mudsill.

So, we're down at the department asking the eng how he wanted it treated (and also to clarrify our knowledge as we thought it was 4", but did not know if it was something we did not know)

*The eng (nice knowledgeable guy) explains it is 7 X bolt diameter, in our case 7x 5/8 ... right as the BI walks in.... and says yeah 9 inches like I told you.*

*My son, let's it go, (we had to live with him initially) and just says "Interesting math".*

*The BI disappears, and the Eng quietly comments: "He must be used to measuring his ....pointing at his crotch."*


(It later got so bad/rediculous, my son did a three page write-up and scheduled a meeting with the AHJ and inspector. The AHJ was most accomadating to my son, never even opened my son's three page write-up, and we never had any issues from there on. I'm pretty sure the department just had one weak/bad apple, and governmental personelle considerations were such that they had to live with it..)


----------



## caldoconsal (Jan 9, 2014)

timelessquality said:


> we have a new hotshot guy that's trying to shake things up. A lot of other contractors have butted heads, but i play his game and he likes me.
> 
> He's added a 'drywall screw inspection', which under some remodel situations can be difficult...
> 
> I've 'heard' that one can draw screw heads with a sharpie, and he'll be none the wiser..:whistling:


----------



## oldschoolcarp (Mar 2, 2014)

We have a commercial job we are doing drywall on. After installing the ceiling, insulating above and dense packing the walls, we called for insulation inspection. 

Secretary calls and says that the inspector wanted the holes in the insul-web taped.
I explained that the fabric wasn't a vapor barrier, that we would be installing visquine prior to the rock.

Okay she says, "I'll let him know". A few minutes later she calls and says inspector ok'ed the insulation and he knows that there is a suspended ceiling going in but the ceiling rock must be taped. 
I told here that we were going to but we were not getting the taper out until the walls were ready. She says that inspector told her no need to mud it that we should just use some of that red tape. 
Now I'm at a loss, is there some kind of new product for fire code taping that I haven't heard of?

The next day the customer comes in while we are hanging the walls and repeats what the inspector says about red tape.
"What red tape", I ask?

"This tape here", he said, as he points to a roll of house wrap tape.:blink:

Mike


----------



## jgar (Dec 20, 2010)

Got failed on my final inspection today (addition and remodel). Inspector noticed there were no numbers on the house. I told him they were on the mail box. He said it doesn't mater because mail boxes are considered temporary. He made a note on the card and said call him when we were ready. :blink:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

jgar said:


> Got failed on my final inspection today (addition and remodel). Inspector noticed there were no numbers on the house. I told him they were on the mail box. He said it doesn't mater because mail boxes are considered temporary. He made a note on the card and said call him when we were ready. :blink:


Tell him to show you the code section that says the numbers have to be ON the house. And if he can't... "then I guess we're 'ready' for you to come back then"


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

We had by-law come by our house and tell us we needed our address put on. I had taken them off when i was painting the door trim and never got around to putting them back on cause i didn't like the brass. Had to do with 911 and that sort of thing. Might not be code, just by-law


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a firefighter, and nothing is more annoying than people that don't have their house clearly marked. I think it should be mandatory to have it posted 3 places. And none of those 4" tall numbers. You have no clue how retarded a man feels driving in circles in an ambulance with lights and sirens on


----------



## jgar (Dec 20, 2010)

jproffer said:


> Tell him to show you the code section that says the numbers have to be ON the house. And if he can't... "then I guess we're 'ready' for you to come back then"


I laughed out loud when he said it.
We work with the same inspectors on a regular basis. They know we do good work and allow us to be flexible when the permits are not ready but we want to work. Tomorrow I will call for our 2nd final.


----------



## Wcceric (Jan 31, 2012)

Had two big additions going on a house on either side. One was near the panel so i got the ground wire used the proper attachment clamp and called for inspection. Inspector failed it because i needed to "ground the other footing to the house". He was explaining that the footings needed to be grounded i called my father he laughed called the head bi and got it straightened out. 
Had another inspector make us plate all the 3" lines going through the beams because the hole was 31/4 and the code says 3". I explained that the pvc is all 31/4 od but he insisted and we ended up plating all the beams.


----------



## logstairways (Apr 4, 2011)

You should write a book, enjoyed your stories.:thumbsup:


----------



## music9704 (Nov 4, 2009)

Had a job super get so mad at the inspector he cussed him out, then threw his clip board at him. I was a sub then; I left the job the next week. I figured we would never get anthing passed after that. 

I failed OP on my house, because I didn't have a shower curtain up. I was like I built this whole f'ing house, now I can't move in because of a shower curtain. I understand why. It just pissed me.


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

jproffer said:


> Well....again. If they can't show me the code that I'm violating, then they can fk off...so "having to find something" doesn't really come into play.
> 
> If there's a violation, then fine...I missed it, and I expect to have to fix it. If there's something that "they would prefer to see instead of the way you did it".....well....tough sheeot.


We ask all inspectors to give us a code reference, esp. for those questionable ones. If they say "they don't know the exact code" our guys are instructed to pull out their code books they all have and nicely ask "Please show me" Sometimes it's just easier to do what they ask but we have contacted supervisors usually when we're working out of town. It's a slippery slope and we pick battles very carefully.

Once you train your inspectors and they train you, life becomes so much easier for everyone. Everyone becomes part of the team.


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

oldschoolcarp said:


> She says that inspector told her no need to mud it that we should just use some of that red tape.
> Now I'm at a loss, is there some kind of new product for fire code taping that I haven't heard of?
> 
> The next day the customer comes in while we are hanging the walls and repeats what the inspector says about red tape.
> ...


Mike, years ago there was a red fire tape. It looked like the reinforced foil duct seal tape. It wasn't house wrap tape. If it got wet, the red dye would run. I haven't seen it around in years. I don't think the IBC allows it anymore.


----------



## PoleBarnsNY (Jan 18, 2014)

Code officer going on vacation. We needed a post hole footer depth inspection for a pole barn for 15 holes. He says just take pictures of a measuring tape in a hole. I tell him I have some pictures I took several years ago that we use all the time for that. He laughs and says all right I will see you when I get back.


----------



## intjonmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

PoleBarnsNY said:


> He says just take pictures of a measuring tape in a hole. I tell him I have some pictures I took several years ago that we use all the time for that. He laughs and says all right I will see you when I get back.


 Or you could have a specially modified tape measure for that purpose. Snip a foot or two off the end and it would be much easier to reach the required "depth".


----------

